# Wifi connected--no internet



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

My tivo stream 4k is connecting to my wifi router fine but says no internet. Trying the 2.4 and 5ghz. Restarted my modem/router twice. Restarted tivo stream 4k twice. Funny thing is the Hulu app works just fine but all other apps say no wifi. All other wifi/ethernet devices in my home working fine.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

VPN?


----------



## pmd85vette (Nov 19, 2003)

I had similar issues. My solution was to assign static ip address on all of my TiVo bixes.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I figured out the issue. The setting under device preferences---automatic date and time was turned off. It has to be et to use network provided time for some reason for the wifi to work. Found that solution on a google search.


----------

